# Another "Reversed into me" thread



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My father in law went to Manchester recently and from what he told me it was jam packed and he was stood in traffic on the A56 with the handbrake on

Heard a bang and turned out the guy in front had reversed into him - my father in law was adamant that he had not moved anywhere. 

Anyway, being 70+, he followed the driver who pulled over to inspect cars and it was a young Pakistani bloke in a X reg Yaris claiming that my father in law ran into him and his car needs bumper replacement

Bare in mind that my father in law inspected his own car and the Yaris. The MINI has nothing on it, a scratch which I can polish out with SRP (thats how light it is!) and this Yaris has a bumper full of dents. 

So my father in law exchanged phone numbers and said he'd pay for the damage without going through insurance - the other bloke said he'd give him a ring later on but never did and a few days later Direct Line rung to say an accident had been logged on his insurance policy.

Regardless, my father in law rung them up, told them what had happened and he thinks the bloke was a fraudster as there was no damage to his car so how can there be damage on the Yaris?

They essentially said that he was behind so he has to accept liability and have given 2 weeks to find evidence.

Whats the best way to approach this?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> My father in law went to Manchester recently and from what he told me it was jam packed and he was stood in traffic on the A56 with the handbrake on
> 
> Heard a bang and turned out the guy in front had reversed into him - my father in law was adamant that he had not moved anywhere.
> 
> ...


If it's one of these people looking for insurance payouts, can you contact the police with the reg? Tell them what happened.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

This stinks to high heaven but I think he's snookered to be honest.

I work for a large insurance solicitors, largely RTA based (although not my specific area of law) and in these circumstances you'll need a witness, CCTV or dash cam.

I'd try to explain to Direct Line that the damage on this guy's car couldn't have possibly been caused by the impact. Whilst he may ultimately be found to be liable, the claim can be struck out for fundamental dishonesty. Also, if he claims that he's injured, there's all sorts of LVI (low velocity impact) issues that can be raised which can aid the dishonesty aspect.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> If it's one of these people looking for insurance payouts, can you contact the police with the reg? Tell them what happened.


Well the incident has been logged by the bloke in the Yaris but Directline have said they haven't received full details yet so my father in law is unsure on what he's claiming for and what the payout would be.



millns84 said:


> This stinks to high heaven but I think he's snookered to be honest.
> 
> I work for a large insurance solicitors, largely RTA based (although not my specific area of law) and in these circumstances you'll need a witness, CCTV or dash cam.
> 
> I'd try to explain to Direct Line that the damage on this guy's car couldn't have possibly been caused by the impact. Whilst he may ultimately be found to be liable, the claim can be struck out for fundamental dishonesty. Also, if he claims that he's injured, there's all sorts of LVI (low velocity impact) issues that can be raised which can aid the dishonesty aspect.


Agreed, looks that way - my father in law is considering a dash cam now, he's been driving for over 50 years

From the pictures that my father in law took, his car has no damage and the other guys bumper is already smashed. It has dents on the sides which couldn't have been caused by the impact and a triangular dent which appears to be made by a sharp object - again, nothing on the MINI could have caused this.

Being retired, he's planning on going around to local shops on the A56 - appears there's a hell of a lot of CCTV cameras around and that's just from Google Images - if it saves him the £400 excess, it'll be all good :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a similar situation, but it was some old lady. 

She rolled backwards into the front of me, caused no damage to mine, but she called her insurance and claimed I'd hit her and scrapped all along the os of hers. 

She had a new bumper and a whole side painted through my insurance, Adrian flux didn't investigate the case at all and I was forced to either accept liability or fund a court case. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Total scum these kind people! 
Dashcam fitted to my van last weekend to hopefully prevent this kind of fraud happening


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

No doubt there were several passengers who all suffered whiplash as a result...
Ask your dad's insurance to check the other guy's record (if they're able to) to see how many times this has happened recently. Perhaps if they infer that your dad had a dashcam fitted, and see if he changes his story - though they might run into difficulty if they say outright he had one, the thought that there might be one could be enough to get him to change his story.

As above, there's not a lot you can do about it unfortunately, unless you do have some kind of proof, as it's your dad's word against the other driver, and as stated if he's the vehicle behind then generally it'll be put down as his fault unless you can prove otherwise.

EDIT: for dad, read FIL


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Total scum these kind people!
> Dashcam fitted to my van last weekend to hopefully prevent this kind of fraud happening


Yep, one is certainly on the cards. Father in law is a bit tight though - after all, he's a Yorkshire-man so it looks like its going to be Prestigio Roadrunner 330 :lol:



Sicskate said:


> I had a similar situation, but it was some old lady.
> 
> She rolled backwards into the front of me, caused no damage to mine, but she called her insurance and claimed I'd hit her and scrapped all along the os of hers.
> 
> ...


I dont understand why they don't investigate it properly. Surely it doesnt cost more than it would to just pay out?



MagpieRH said:


> No doubt there were several passengers who all suffered whiplash as a result...
> Ask your dad's insurance to check the other guy's record (if they're able to) to see how many times this has happened recently. Perhaps if they infer that your dad had a dashcam fitted, and see if he changes his story - though they might run into difficulty if they say outright he had one, the thought that there might be one could be enough to get him to change his story.
> 
> As above, there's not a lot you can do about it unfortunately, unless you do have some kind of proof, as it's your dad's word against the other driver, and as stated if he's the vehicle behind then generally it'll be put down as his fault unless you can prove otherwise.
> ...


Luckily no passengers. It was just him in the car, however, having said that, if he's done this before its highly likely he could just make it up. And again, insurance would probably ask for proof!

Plan is to go around locally and see if CCTV pulls anything - never know, someone might be nice for a change


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Had something similar happen to a friend's sister a few years back - driver in front slammed on the brakes for no reason, she hit him. He gets out, speaks to her, drives off, comes back 20 minutes later with a carful, all of them 'injured'. 

Just because they weren't there at the time, doesn't mean they won't appear on the claim, so make sure to ask about any passengers!

Unbelievable.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MagpieRH said:


> Had something similar happen to a friend's sister a few years back - driver in front slammed on the brakes for no reason, she hit him. He gets out, speaks to her, drives off, comes back 20 minutes later with a carful, all of them 'injured'.
> 
> Just because they weren't there at the time, doesn't mean they won't appear on the claim, so make sure to ask about any passengers!
> 
> Unbelievable.


That's a good point. I'll have to make sure we get the full details when the claim comes in.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If he has the other blokes number you give him a ring and imply that cctv footage shows he reversed. Tell him your father in law is upset by it all and doesn't want the hassle so if this guy drops the claim you will take it no further. You never know he might do. Be nice to him though you don't want him having you done!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

How many times do people need reminding of the protection a dashcam provides?

I guarantee someone reading this won't bother and will then post up complaining about something that's unprovable sometime in the future.

It's a crap situation but that's the world we live in.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

ardandy said:


> How many times do people need reminding of the protection a dashcam provides?
> 
> I guarantee someone reading this won't bother and will then post up complaining about something that's unprovable sometime in the future.
> 
> It's a crap situation but that's the world we live in.


Couldn't agree more. I have a forward facing camera but i am also considering a rear camera now too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

A small update then

Been on that stretch of A56. Richer sounds Prestwich had a CCTV camera pointing at the location - only problem was that there's a bus stop sign obscuring the view and a Bus happened to stop at that exact moment but we saw both cars go past, just couldn't see anything in the middle. 

So it looks like my FIL is going to have to cough up the £400 excess.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Bad news and I now have a dash cam on one of my cars. The only consolation is it will put up the dishonest parties insurance - even though he will get away without paying it will still be lodged as a claim, and as such count against him for his insurance.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> A small update then
> 
> Been on that stretch of A56. Richer sounds Prestwich had a CCTV camera pointing at the location - only problem was that there's a bus stop sign obscuring the view and a Bus happened to stop at that exact moment but we saw both cars go past, just couldn't see anything in the middle.
> 
> So it looks like my FIL is going to have to cough up the £400 excess.


No harm in telling his insurance there's a camera there - if that's passed on to the 3rd party's insurance co., it may be enough to freak him out. Would you take the chance that a bus was in the way?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, 

First very sorry to hear about what's happened.

It's very sad to think this is the type of world we live in.

Does the camera show how many people are in the car?

A bit of a long shot but IF he claims to have passengers and the footage shows none then we're heading into fraud territory. And both the Insurance industry and the Police will become interested.

Is it worth getting an independent report to show the amount of damage to the Mini and how much is realistically likely to have caused to the Yaris?

All the best with getting it sorted out.

Andy.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First very sorry to hear about what's happened.
> 
> ...


Not really, the footage quality wasn't great and the cars went by at 30mph in a 3cm gap in front of the bus and the edge of the screen

The thing is, there is literally no damage to the Mini whatsoever - a 2cm or so light scratch which doesn't show on the pictures.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

What amazes me about all this, is why did he agree to pay for the damage, when the fella reversed into him?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> What amazes me about all this, is why did he agree to pay for the damage, when the fella reversed into him?


I can only say that when your 74y.o the brain doesn't work as well as it used to :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just thinking about the bus... Do you know which one it was? Many bus companies have CCTV all around & inside the bus (I've seen it on claims myself). 

I think it be worth dropping the bus company a line.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Just thinking about the bus... Do you know which one it was? Many bus companies have CCTV all around & inside the bus (I've seen it on claims myself).
> 
> I think it be worth dropping the bus company a line.


I was just thinking this too. Definitely worth a try!!
Good luck buddy. 
Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Just thinking about the bus... Do you know which one it was? Many bus companies have CCTV all around & inside the bus (I've seen it on claims myself).
> 
> I think it be worth dropping the bus company a line.


Dont know for sure but it was certainly First Group from the colour of the bus. Ill do some more digging but the bus was stopped at Red Lion bus stop on A56

Ive also spotted a Traffic Camera that would have got the incident clearly - dont know who to contact regarding this though


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd start with either your local Police force or Highways England. They'll hopefully be able to point you in the right direction.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I'd start with either your local Police force or Highways England. They'll hopefully be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that Cooks.

Ive emailed Highways England and Bury Council so hopefully they should be able to let me know if its possible to get footage from the traffic camera.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Total scum these kind people!
> Dashcam fitted to my van last weekend to hopefully prevent this kind of fraud happening


I just can't stress the importance of dash cams both front and rear. When I'm stuck in a que I always make sure I see the cars rear wheels, that way of someone wants to try it on then the dash cam will pick up everything.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hope your father in law has success in this sorry event Rayaan


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Thanks for that Cooks.
> 
> Ive emailed Highways England and Bury Council so hopefully they should be able to let me know if its possible to get footage from the traffic camera.


Good luck chum. If your dad in law has legal cover on his policy, they could start work trying to pursue the insurance fraud element. The operators of the cameras may only be able to provide footage for the purposes of the prevention and detection of crime - this will waive some of the data protection issues that may be presented as preventing release. So definitely make a complaint to your local Police force, and advise them of the location of the collision, date, time and location of cameras (including the bus).

Dont let this scumbag away with it buddy.

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Good luck chum. If your dad in law has legal cover on his policy, they could start work trying to pursue the insurance fraud element. The operators of the cameras may only be able to provide footage for the purposes of the prevention and detection of crime - this will waive some of the data protection issues that may be presented as preventing release. So definitely make a complaint to your local Police force, and advise them of the location of the collision, date, time and location of cameras (including the bus).
> 
> Dont let this scumbag away with it buddy.
> 
> ...


Talked to my FIL over the phone today

Directline (FILs insurance) contacted him regarding the details of the incident and what the other party was saying

The other party has said that one dent happened in the incident and the other dents on the bumper had happened earlier but get this - he put in a claim for WHIPLASH!

So Directline asked my FIL about the incident and he said there was only 1 guy in the car, him and his wife were in his car (both 70+) and they don't have any injuries. The Mini was unharmed and it was a low speed <5mph incident. He asked for an engineer to come and see both cars and Directline agreed this was the best way forward.

However, as there is currently no evidence - father in law still has to take liability.

But I did get in touch with Bury council who replied to the email I sent them. They took details of the incident and will take a look to see if they can see anything :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Talked to my FIL over the phone today
> 
> Directline (FILs insurance) contacted him regarding the details of the incident and what the other party was saying
> 
> ...


Claiming whiplash should be all the evidence they need. So predictable.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Talked to my FIL over the phone today
> 
> Directline (FILs insurance) contacted him regarding the details of the incident and what the other party was saying
> 
> ...


First thing I thought when I saw this thread was whiplash claims.

Guess I'm biased as I work in the profession but certain types of accidents always involve people with certain names. Not that you're allowed to say it because the truth isn't as important as it used to be!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> First thing I thought when I saw this thread was whiplash claims.
> 
> Guess I'm biased as I work in the profession but certain types of accidents always involve people with certain names. Not that you're allowed to say it because the truth isn't as important as it used to be!


I thought the same thing when FIL said the guy reversed into him as well

Hopefully, the traffic camera will have caught it and the Operations Manager for Bury Council seems very helpful.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> I thought the same thing when FIL said the guy reversed into him as well
> 
> Hopefully, the traffic camera will have caught it and the Operations Manager for Bury Council seems very helpful.


That sounds positive anyway buddy. Has he made a complaint to the police yet? I certainly wouldn't accept liability if it wasn't my fault.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

This sort of thing makes my blood boil. I had a genuine whiplash injury after a car pulled out of a junction in front of me. Because I don't like to make a fuss I basically got some money to cover the cost of my car as it was written off and about £500. 
However 4 years later I still suffer some effects and it really annoys me that these people take advantage of a situation like this.

I really hope you get this sorted. These other people shouldn't be allowed on the roads.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That sounds positive anyway buddy. Has he made a complaint to the police yet? I certainly wouldn't accept liability if it wasn't my fault.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Nope, no complaint to the police as they'd probably want some proof beforehand.

The traffic camera footage is make or break in this situation so once Bury Council have checked through it and given me an email we'll go from there.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Your FiL can make a complaint, and explain that he has requested camera footage. If there are any difficulties getting the footage, it can be requested by the police. They may also wish to discuss the complaint with the offending party, so it may actually make the other guy take note. Just a thought chum.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok so another update. The traffic camera doesn't show anything apart from the roof of the mini when stood still. Therefore no conclusion can be made from it as thy cant tell whether the accident happened at that point in time.

However, the insurance company has inspected both cars and the damage doesn't line up in their eyes. They're not happy about the whiplash claim and have got their anti fraud team involved

Also ive ordered an A118c dash cam and will test it in sons car. If satisfied ill get one for father in law too


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds like things are moving in the right, honest, morally correct way.

Fingers crossed.

Andy.


----------

